# Animal Kingdom Kidani Village



## jmdickie (Feb 8, 2011)

Just wondering your opinion about how much is too much for a savanna view room at the village? $650.00 for 2 nights/deluxe studio
Do those of you who have stayed there think the experience is worth it. I am traveling with my husband and our 2 girls who are 24 and 21.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe your post will be moved to an appropriate forum soon 
It's about DVC, not about marriott!


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 8, 2011)

kudos for mods!!  
It was a really fast move


----------



## heathpack (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this the rate through Disney central reservations?

The resort itself is great- the savannah view is great and the way to go IMO.  Personally I prefer Jambo House to Kidani.  I think the resort is worth a premium and the view a bigger premium.  

However, that rate seems quite high unless you are going in super peak season (like Christmas or Spring Break).

You could probably rent from a DVC owner for significantly less, although you would not get daily housekeeping (who cares, its only 2 days).  You might save as much as a few hundred dollars.  Only you can decide if its worth your time to pursue the rental option.  

H


----------



## jmdickie (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks and sorry moderators for posting in the wrong place (again) I hope to soon catch on!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

I sent my 26 year old son and his wife there for their first anniversary. They absolutely loved it! Rose told me that she would love to go back, anytime. Jordan was thrilled with the theming. They enjoyed it so much that they hung around the resort rather than going to the parks.

$650 is more than the going rate for rental of this unit from a DVC member. I just ran the numbers for a Wednesday and Thursday night (less points than Friday and Saturday) a Deluxe Studion, Savannah view is 34 points. For standard rental rates of $12 per point, that would be $408. If the two nights were Friday and Saturday, the points would be 38 points or $456. 

In March and April, the weekday points are the same as the weekend points in February. If you are interested in renting from an owner, PM me and I will put you in touch with a very reputable renting agent.

elaine


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 9, 2011)

jmdickie said:


> Just wondering your opinion about how much is too much for a savanna view room at the village? $650.00 for 2 nights/deluxe studio
> Do those of you who have stayed there think the experience is worth it. I am traveling with my husband and our 2 girls who are 24 and 21.



If you are going to stay at AKV, then Savannah room is a must. 

Going rate for DVC point rentals is $10-$13 per point. 

AKV is one of our favorite resorts, there is no other resort like it in the world.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 9, 2011)

I think 4 adults in a studio is way too crowded.  
AKV has 1 bedrooms that sleep 5 and have 2 full bathrooms and a small kitchen.

If it were me, I'd rent a 1 bedroom from an owner even if it meant not getting a Savannah view.  You won't be in the room much and there are plenty of animal viewing areas all around the resort.  

I love this resort and have been several times staying in a standard view.
It's nice to have a Savannah view but unless you're planning on staying in the room all day, I'd opt for the 1 bedroom with a kitchen and extra bath.


----------



## elaine (Feb 10, 2011)

we have been to AKL several times and could care less about a Savannah view--we have had SV 3X. There are so many places to view the animals that is it really not worth it, IMHO. Plus, most of the animals go in for the night and are not on the Savannah. If you are at Kidani, there is a lovely viewing lounge off of the main lobby with chairs. Also, you can walk out on the patio to view the savannah. I prefer Jambo House, as it is bigger, more impressive, and just has that wow factor. There are not that many bad views at jambo. A pool view would be fine--but really any view is OK IMHO.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 10, 2011)

The studio feels cramped with 2 adults. Go for the 1bdr with 2 baths - as you will have a table to sit at. Plus, the balcony is twice as big and 2 patio doors on to it - LR and BR.


----------



## jmdickie (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all of your responses. It is very helpful. I am pretty new to exchange and renting points so will read some threads on just how that works. Is there a particular thread you feel I should read regarding DVC rentals?


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 11, 2011)

it's getting a little dated but this thread from the DIS is still a good place to start to learn more about renting from an owner:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1669863 

the biggest change is probably that you can confirm your reservation directly at this link:

mydisneyreservation/dvc

also, adding the DDP to a DVC reservation must be paid for upfront.

here's a link to a broker if you'd rather not work with an owner directly:

http://www.dvcrequest.com/default.asp


----------



## chriskre (Feb 11, 2011)

Mouseowners has an active rent/trade/transfer board.
You can find it here:

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=58


----------

